# The REAL Reason DHL was Late With the Server



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2008)

​


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 26, 2008)

Lawl, in a swimming pool...  epic fail right there.  Where is that?


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 26, 2008)

You see, that there is why it'd be a good idea to insure your items.
And it's gonna be one hell of a time cleaning out that pool, I imagine.


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 26, 2008)

Is this true? Or is this just a few pictures you found that fit the situation?

Edit: On a google image search I found it uploaded on imageshack.


----------



## net-cat (Jul 26, 2008)

These pictures are real, but quite old. (link) Just amusingly relevant.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 26, 2008)

To be fair:


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 26, 2008)

Next time, get a server that will withstand a nuclear bomb being dropped on it.

Or maybe get one that will always find its way back to you, kind of like The Luggage from the Discworld novels.


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 26, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Or maybe get one that will always find its way back to you, kind of like The Luggage from the Discworld novels.



How often is the server going to get up and run away?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 26, 2008)

Steel Froggy said:


> How often is the server going to get up and run away?



The Luggage never ran away. It just got left behind and ran to catch up.

But I see what you mean. >>


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the DHFail pics.





Steel Froggy said:


> How often is the server going to get up and run away?


Well, since it's Trogdor...

Edit: I just noticed that the truck had a Florida plate.  None of the sources I've seen pointed this out.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 26, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> Thanks for the DHFail pics.Well, since it's Trogdor...



That's right! Trogdor will need to get out every once in a while to burninate stuff!

*resists urge to yodel "TROGDOR!"*


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 26, 2008)

I thought that box looked a little wet in your pics Dragoneer...


----------



## Syno (Jul 26, 2008)

rofl at the pics...

DHL must be something like Australia post...
Cause Australia post is giving me the s^^^s atm... It would be easier for me to walk and hand deliver the parcels that I have to send out atm.


----------



## Syno (Jul 26, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I thought that box looked a little wet in your pics Dragoneer...



It was wet cause he was drooling with anticipation, not cause it was in a swimming pool... lol just joking...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

SRSLY?


----------



## rednec0 (Jul 27, 2008)

to quote Jimmy Nortion "All truck drivers are over the road stupid! They don't go though lawns and pools."

NSFW video link for more lols


----------



## Ane The Oddity (Jul 27, 2008)

The commonly seen message on the side of a truck "How's My Driving?" comes to mind.


----------



## Artie (Jul 27, 2008)

Pic related.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 27, 2008)

Artie said:


> Pic related...


o____O


----------



## stevefarfan (Jul 27, 2008)

Artie said:


> Pic related.


That is nearly as random as 4chan's /b/


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 27, 2008)

stevefarfan said:


> That is nearly as random as 4chan's /b/


It probably came from /b/.


----------



## Ilayas (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow this just reinforces my opinion that DHL is the worst shipping company ever.  I've never gotten anything from them on time.  I have to say that I'm actually very happy that they won't ship anything to my state anymore so long as I live here I'll never have to deal with them.


----------



## Rotsuoy_Wolfen (Jul 28, 2008)

Pleeeeesant. . . I'd enjoy seeing the accedent report and the reason behind the TOTAL miss of the road itself. . . was he drunk? -Dodging a squirrel by chance? Did he see the fence that was almost as tall as the truck itself?

Glad it ain't my pool. XD



AlexInsane said:


> Next time, get a server that will withstand a nuclear bomb being dropped on it.
> 
> Or maybe get one that will always find its way back to you, kind of like The Luggage from the Discworld novels.


 
You guys should play Discworld the MUDD- fun stuff. And yes, I agree. :3



Artie said:


> Pic related.


 
Yes, yes I can explain. . . you see, with that shiney new sewing machine he was going to give to his date at the prom he was so obviously going to, he managed to distract a man that was stealing a UPS truck in enough time for the cops to catch up. . . my logic is wonderful. . .


----------



## vlaadlynx (Jul 28, 2008)

Ilayas said:


> I've never gotten anything from them on time.



I've never really thought about it in the past... but now that I sit here, I realize that in the (very) few times I have HAD to use DHL, I have also never received anything on time. Wow. Fedex is pretty good to me.. UPS also. 

USPS makes me angry. Just 2 weeks ago (Wednesday), they put a pink package slip in my mailbox, saying 'come pick it up, or we'll deliver it'. I'm sure you all know the note I'm talking about.

Anyways I take the note, with the express intent of picking it up at the PO the next day (thursday). Well, turns out that I had to work late that day due to a call-out, etc etc.. Oh well, I'll go the next day.

Friday rolls around, and I leave work early, and head over there. Turns out that the office (not even a real PO, just a pickup facility) is only open 12pm-4pm M-F. THATS IT. I work at LEAST 8-5, every day. Most days, it's 7-6... Ugh.

Oh wait.. i'm not done.

I get home to find another pink note. Saying 'Hey, sign this, or come get it, or we're gonna return it to sender on TUESDAY' So I'm like 'well crap.. fine. I'll sign it, and have em leave it at the door. So I sign it, and put it in my mailbox FRIDAY NIGHT... with the thought that they'll get the note Saturday, or at the latest, Monday, not RTS my package, and drop it off, monday or tuesday.

Monday rolls around.... then tuesday..... no package. Wednesday I was busy, so I didn't get a chance to call. Thursday I get a call from the place I ordered the part from. "Hey, we got your package RTS'd." WTH... According to the stamp, they RTS'd it MONDAY.

I told em to Fedex it back to me, I got it 2 days later, waiting for me at my front door.

So.. yea.. USPS == No Bueno for me.

Seriously.. only open 12-4 on weekdays? Who the heck do they think DOESN'T work during those times that can come and get packages. Seriously, Post offices should be open like 4pm-midnight on normal days. That's realistic hours for REAL people.


----------



## Steel Froggy (Jul 28, 2008)

vlaadlynx said:


> I've never really thought about it in the past... but now that I sit here, I realize that in the (very) few times I have HAD to use DHL, I have also never received anything on time. Wow. Fedex is pretty good to me.. UPS also.
> 
> USPS makes me angry. Just 2 weeks ago (Wednesday), they put a pink package slip in my mailbox, saying 'come pick it up, or we'll deliver it'. I'm sure you all know the note I'm talking about.
> 
> ...



That's the exact reason I love fedex. ;P


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 29, 2008)

Swimming Pool 1, DHL -0


----------



## TachiKusanagi (Jul 29, 2008)

Syno said:


> rofl at the pics...
> 
> DHL must be something like Australia post...
> Cause Australia post is giving me the s^^^s atm... It would be easier for me to walk and hand deliver the parcels that I have to send out atm.


DHL is like the German postal service called "Deutsche Post" and they suck balls. BLAME US GERMANS. )':


----------

